# Best primer to use for both new and previously painted exterior trim



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi everybody. I am replacing about half of my exterior trim (fascia, trim pieces, soffits) and sanding and scraping latex from the other half that is in decent shape except for some peeling paint. What would be a good primer to use? My preference would be to have one kind of primer for both the new (pine or cedar probably) and old wood. I'm going to prime both sides of the new stuff. Any suggestions to keep it simple? Thanks!!


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

You should listen the pros when they chime in, but I would think a slow-drying oil like BM Moorwhite Exterior Wood Primer 100 or Sherwin Williams Exterior Wood on all six sides would be the way to go with pine and cedar.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Yup. A good long oil exterior wood primer is still the best way to go.


----------



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

OK... Just to check, would it still be OK to use over sanded and scraped latex paint? Anything else I should do for adhesion?


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

kap543 said:


> OK... Just to check, would it still be OK to use over sanded and scraped latex paint? Anything else I should do for adhesion?


Yes, the two products I mentioned will stick just fine to the pre-existing woodwork and paint, especially if you sand and scrape. Just make sure the surface is clean, and that the old wood is good and dry. Both the BM 100 and the SW Exterior Wood take 6 hours or more (much more if it's cool out) to dry to the touch, giving them time to penetrate the wood. Other brands have long oil primers, too, but not all, so if you can't get either of those, make sure you do get one with a long dry time. Fast-drying oils like Cover Stain or Kilz don't penetrate as well and have a less flexible film. 

The drawback to such slow-drying primers is that you'll need to wait a day, or more, depending on weather, before the primer is dry enough to paint. Paint with a good quality exterior latex.


----------



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

Great! Sounds like a plan, I'll probably go with sw. Thanks very much for; taking the time to explain it!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

kap543 said:


> Great! Sounds like a plan, I'll probably go with sw. Thanks very much for; taking the time to explain it!


SW has many primers, make sure you get the SLOW dry oil:thumbsup:


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

chrisn said:


> SW has many primers, make sure you get the SLOW dry oil:thumbsup:


This is the one you want:









http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/exterior_oilbased_wood_primer/


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

CyrusR said:


> This is the one you want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any of the long oil exterior wood primers you want to use should specifically say wood on them, not a multi purpose.


----------



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

why would you need/want to prime already painted wood ?


----------



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

Already painted as in probably 10 years ago. I've scraped off and sanded some places down to the bare wood but not all. I think that's why I should use a primer?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

so, have you done any priming ? how did it work out ?

i need to get a gallon of primer for my front window trim. the paint on it is old and coming off in some places.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. what brand and type did you end up using ?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

And is he located somewhere that he can still get oil.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

He's busy painting his floor now.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/how-paint-floor-297761/


----------



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi. I ended up using the sherwin williams oil for wood exterior paint. Seemed to work fine.. Took a really long time to dry and I ended up sanding/scraping most of the old paint off anyway to get a smooth surface...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> And is he located somewhere that he can still get oil.


aw crap, didn't think of that. i wonder if i can get it....
if not, what should i use ?


----------



## kap543 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure... Hopefully others can chime in with options if you can't get oil- based primers.... 

And I have been working on my porch all day... Still cleaning.. Hopefully ready to paint this week! 
And by the way, I'm not a he...


----------

